# F M Orchids



## cabnc (Nov 17, 2012)

All,

I am looking for information on an old orchid nursery -- F M Orchids. 

I recently bought some older slipper plants. One for example is a large Paph Mercatelii (lowii x stonei). An F M Orchids plant tag was in the pot. The letters are in a fancy script. 

I am always curious about the older growers and breeders but have not been able to find any information online.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## gonewild (Nov 17, 2012)

Perhaps the "F" is an "R"

It then could be Rod McClellen Orchids


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 17, 2012)

Not all "old" nurserys are still around.


----------



## cabnc (Nov 18, 2012)

I realize F M Orchids is most likely not in business anymore. Was curious to find out who owned / operated the nursery; did they do any of their own crosses; etc.

Charlie


----------



## chrismende (Nov 18, 2012)

Would you post a photo of the tag? I live near the old Rod McClellan's and could show the tag to the folks I know who worked there years ago.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2012)

When I have time I will look thru old AOS magazines to see if there is any reference.


----------



## cabnc (Nov 20, 2012)

*Tag Picture*

Can't seem to get the bloody camera to focus on the letters ---

but you get the idea.

Charlie


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 20, 2012)

There was an FM orchids that sold paphs on Ebay...mostly complex crosses.


----------

